# hand taming my old boys



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

hi all, I have two males, about 5/6 and one about 3 years old. they are not hand tamed despite my efforts.
However, since they started exploring the bottom part of their cage, they have gotten braver, less bothered when I got to do stuff in their cage.
Id like to hand tame them since i'll have the time for consistency with my summer break coming up. Id also like to let them fly in my bedroom.

Should I try to tame before letting them fly or the other way around. The times they have gotten out they flew into walls (they were fine). 
Id love to let them have free flight but obviously their safety is priority. They fly around in their cage so i know they have control and muscle so thats not a worry. I just think they could have fun if they had the confidence to fly and not just be panicked.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's easier if your budgies are trained enough that you can easily get them back into the cage.
All taming and bonding takes a great deal of time and patience.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Be sure to bird proof your bedroom before allowing the budgies out of the cage.
You can tape sheets or netting up a few inches from the walls to ensure the budgies don't fly into the walls until they get used to the room's dimensions.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.*


----------



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

They aren't scared of me, one wants a kiss through the bars every night and they are about 2 feet away from me normally. Always sitting as close as they can. They get upset when I'm not right beside them lol. 
I've also touched the one that wants kisses before a few times on his beak through the bars. 
So I guess I'm closer to tame than I thought. Thank you for the advice


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Remember too, even if a budgie is “tame”, and not afraid of you or your hands even, they may still not want to be handled. It really depends on the individual .


----------



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

*update*
oh boy, I havent even begun taming yet as its still exam season for me. But yesterday both boys wanted kisses on their belly/chest which ive never done before but lapis decided thats where he wants my kisses (hes always just made a kiss noise from a distance before while charlie gave me a 'kiss'). and tonight lap gave me a kiss back (dont worry, they dont get my cooties, im careful with what they are exposed to) Im so proud of my boys, and really optimistic for once I do begin taming. I dont expect them to be cuddly with me but given how much they object to me being more than 5 feet away and how many goodnight kisses are demanded before bedtime I do wonder lol


----------

